# ,  140
.         140     . 
.               ,        7 , .. 7         . 
      16  2007 . 
 16.07.07  31.12.07 - / 7500
 01.01.08    16000
, ,  -   25000 ( )
 14.07.08  25.07.08    
28. 07.08        29.08.08  02.02.09    .  .  60%,   2,5 
 02.02.09      .
          ,   .     .
 ,

----------

-,     6    ,        .
-,   - 12 .     01.02.2008-31.01.2009.         ,   .         ,  100%  .

----------


## ZiKker

. 
   6  -  /   100%.
 :  2008 -  2009.
: 16000 * 3 + 25000 * 2 + ( - )
: 29 + 31 + 30 + 31 + 30 + 19
:  / 
 /:  * 140

----------

28

----------


## ZiKker

, ...    .   :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:     ?

----------

.

----------


## smelvic

. , ,            ,  140 .    :
10  2008        ,             3-  (   ),    2011       .       140 ?     2006-2008      ?   !

----------

> . , ,            ,  140 .    :
> 10  2008        ,             3-  (   ),    2011       .       140 ?     2006-2008      ?   !



           --

----------

!      140 .  :"  140     ,       !" , ,   ?

----------

> !      140 .  :"  140     ,       !" , ,   ?


    ,  
     -         , ..  ,

----------


## GSokolov

:yes:         .                .

----------


## 8080

!         ,    20      ,  .       ,        ?

----------



----------


## 8080

,         ,           , ..      .      ...

----------

> !         ,    20      ,  .       ,        ?


 ,   ?     ,   30    ,   ?

----------

...,, ,                     ?   30               .

----------


## Loriksa

,   (((

----------


## tomiik20

, ,          ?    ,     (    )?

----------



----------


## tomiik20

01.12.11.    12.01.12.     -. .. /31*140...
     "   "  " "?
  /31 ? ?

----------



----------


## tomiik20

!   :Smilie:

----------


## Zulj

!            .
(  )   /  20.07.2011-26.082011 38.  27.08.2011-21.09.2011 26. 22.09.2011-14.10.2011 23. 15.10.2011-07.11.2011 24. 08.11.2011-30.11.2011 23. 01.12.2011-15.12.2011 18. 28.12.2011-12.01.2011 16.      01.08.2011-21.09.2011 52.      .                     .       :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Zulj

20.01.2012.

----------


## ZZZhanna

,        ?

----------

,       .    ,          ?

----------

!  .     (  20.10.2011)    33  25.11.2011  27.12.2011.     7 2012.          .             ?     ?     33.

----------

> ,          ?


   ,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (  20.10.2011)    33  25.11.2011  27.12.2011.     7 2012.


        ?   .

----------

!  -  11.1 255.  ,   : "...,        ,                ,                ......
...      ,        ,   ? 
 - .
 .

----------

,           ,         .          .

----------


## kiry

** ,            .        ( )    -      ,     ?

----------

*kiry*,     ))) ,                ,  ,            (    ).            -   ,   .         140 ,        .

----------


## kiry

.

----------

